# Turning Design Question



## Ben Holt (Mar 15, 2016)

So i ordered in some nicer kits. They are Atrax, Baron, Triton from Berea and the Aaron, Panda, Emporor from Classic Nib. The pics that i have seen have mainly shown straight barrels. Would u guys agree? On the carbara and designer i was putting a slight curve on the barrels. I wanted to check because im going to break into some of my "fancy" stuff. Lol


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 15, 2016)

Personally i do not like pens with curves or any other do dads on them. 

They look more classy to me and my taste when they are straight between the bushings. Just a personal preference.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 15, 2016)

Depends on the pen hardware, if the hardware is pretty straight I'll go with a straight body, If there is some curve or roundness to the hardware I'll turn with a SLIGHT arch. My customers seem to like the stuff with a slightly rounded body better than the really straight stuff but I'd say, look at photos here (The pen catalog thread shows a lot of turning styles) also, after turning but before finishing, lay the parts out on the bench with the hardware in line with it and see if you think it's going to look good, you can always put it back on the lathe and take a little more off. Personally, I'd recommend against big honkin' fat curves as I think they detract from the wood and the hardware, folks just focus on the shape then and not the overall look and feel of the pen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 15, 2016)

You could do both curved and straight, see what the people you give em to like and make more of that one....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Sprung (Mar 15, 2016)

I would agree with Colin's statement about checking out the pen kit catalog thread - it will give you a look at various styles of shaping pens.

Myself, I prefer bushing to bushing, with the exception of a few kits that I use that lend themselves to a slight curve. I find the straight look to be better looking - and more conducive for use, especially if worn in a pocket. However, on the kits you've mentioned, on some of them lately I've been doing a slight curve toward the lower end of the lower barrel if the kit has a postable finial. I'll go straight parallel from the upper bushing for about 2/3 of the barrel and then give it a slight curve down toward the lower bushing as the lower bushing is just a little smaller. So, I'd still consider it pretty much straight as it's just a slightest hint of a curve - it's not bulbous and the would doesn't curve out beyond the diameter of the upper portion of the kit hardware.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ben Holt (Mar 15, 2016)

Got a pic? @Sprung


----------



## Sprung (Mar 15, 2016)

Ben Holt said:


> Got a pic? @Sprung



None of the pics I have really show the slight curve, especially with the way the pens are angled in the pics, but here's an illustration with a pic of some of my pens that will hopefully help visualize.

The center pen is a Jr. Retro kit and the right pen is a Triton kit. Both use the Jr. Gent II bushings that most of the kits you've ordered will use. Both of these pens were turned bushings to bushing, straight line. The green lines illustrate approximately 2/3 of the way down the blank. That 2/3 I turn straight - parallel to the bushing and the brass tube you've glued in. The last 1/3, past the green line, I put a slight curve on to meet the bushing/components for the lower/finial end of the pen. The diameter of the lower component there is just a little less than the other end. So, at no point along the length of the pen does the wood extend beyond the hardware/bushings. It's a small, very gentle curve - I haven't been able to get it to show up in pictures well (I'm not the greatest at taking pics), but it's easy to see and feel it in hand.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 15, 2016)

I have customers that like straight bodied pens, then I have some that like a slight curved bodied pen.


----------

